# Bacon! Bacon! Bacon! ~Foamheart



## foamheart (May 5, 2016)

KFC Pffft.......... Finger lickin good?

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2016/05...vored-nail-polish/9771462469459/?spt=hs&or=on

Now we'll never get some folks to quit biting their nails.

Chicken lickin fingernails and biscuit and gravy panties......  What's the world coming to?


----------



## sfprankster (May 5, 2016)

I much prefer the artificially fruit flavored, edible gummy panties myself, over the biscuit and gravy variety.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 5, 2016)

So now all the girls will have flies covering their hands.  Lovely.  NOT.

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 5, 2016)

How about just plain old smoke and bbq flavor not into fancy stuff.


----------

